# CSUSA Group Buy - NO MORE ORDERS!!



## kent4Him

1/12- I've updated my list. I'm still waiting for 4 people to pay. The order should go out today.

1/8 - Oh My! Open for about 3 days and we are just short of 1000 kits. I have updated the list at the bottom to show who is in, how many kits and whether you have paid. I did not mark those that said they were sending cashiers checks. Those with be marked as they come in. If you haven't paid, please do so soon. I plan on submitting the order on Monday and I won't do that until I have a significant portion of the money in my account. Even with the gift certificates, I will be putting close to $9000 on my credit card. If you haven't sent me your gift certificate numbers, please do that before Monday. 






1/7 Afternoon. Just received word from CSUSA. There is good news and bad news. 

The limited edition pens *are now available* for the quantity discount. Let me know if you want to order any. I'll post the price tomorrow.
The quantity discount on the apprentice pens do not work like the normal pens. To receive the discount on a particular kit, you need to hit 50 pens on that kit. We are not close on any of those kits.
They gave me the estimates on back orders which I will detail tomorrow. Most kits are expected no later that March with some earier. There is no expected date on the Chrome Zen pens. I will be pulling them from the buy, adjusting totals for those that have not paid and I will refund those that have after the orders are shipped. I prefer to handle all refunds at one time if possible
1/7- The order as of this morning is over 500 kits, so in the effort to prevent this getting too crazy, I will stop taking orders at the end of today.




Hello. I am running a group buy to make use of all those CSUSA gift certificates that we all have. If there is a pen kit that I have not included that you would like, let me know. Also, if there are other items that you would like, let me know. I’m pretty open to other items as well.

*NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. 

*PAYPAL payments. Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 


*Gift Certificates:* If you are using gift certificates, please email me a list of the certificate numbers and their corresponding amounts. Your gift certificates can be used to cover part or all of the shipping costs.

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$9.80 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $12.95 whish is 50% bigger.

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping. There are some orders that I will know up front will fit in the smaller priority box. I will let you know that when I confirm your total.

*Domestic Insurance*:
*I do not require that you pay for Insurance*. But I also do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.70 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.15 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.60 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.55 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.50 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.45 ................ $500.01 to $600

*International orders *will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. *Here is how I will handle International Orders:* I will give you an estimate that will be too high. You Pay Pal me that amount. Once I have the final amount with shipping and Pay Pal charges, I will refund you the difference. I have worked it this way with buyers from England, Canada and Australia and I think it is the easiest, most accurate and process with the fewest steps on both sides.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

*Here is how you should calculate your cost:*

*Total up the cost of kits, bushing and whatever you are buying. The prices listed reflect the volume discount.*

*Multiply that total by 1.01. Explained below.*

*Add the cost of shipping ($9.80).*

*If you are purchasing Insurance, add the appropriate amount.*

*If you are using Gift Certificates, subtract that amount.*

*If using Paypal, add $0.31 and multiply by 1.03 to come up with your total.*

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check or money orders, please send it to:

*Chris Koterman*
*2127 N. Camden Lane*
*Round Lake Beach IL 60073*
*USA*

Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or Paypal)

================================================== =====

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

*One other way of doing this is requesting a copy of my spreadsheet where you can fill in what you want. You can then send the spreadsheet back to me. This should deal with all of the calculations. This is the first time I am trying this way, so if it is not working, I will delete this section. I have attached a Zipped version of the spreadsheet. If that does not work, Email me a request so I can respond with the spreadsheet.*

*I have updated the spreadsheet, so hopefully it works better.*

*The pens are sorted by type and item number.*
Category == Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

*I recommend getting the list of kits from the attached spreadsheet. It has the latest, up to date list of kits. I will not be updating the list below. It is too much of a pain.*

List of kits
Aero 050-4125 AERO - BLACK TITANIUM w/ROSE GOLD ACCENT $ 8.24 *Out*
Aero 050-4126 AERO - 10k GOLD w/CHROME ACCENT $ 6.94 *Out*
Aero 050-4127 AERO - BLACK TITANIUM w/CHROME ACCENT $ 7.49 *Out*
Amer - Bullet 050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $ 9.38 
Amer - Bullet 050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $ 6.38 
Amer - Cigar 050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $ 9.19 
Amer - Cigar 050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $ 5.24 
Amer - Cigar 050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $ 5.99 
Amer - Cigar 050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $ 4.69 
Amer - Classic 050-4201 Americana Classic $ 3.94 
Amer - Fountain 050-0368 RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN $ 14.24 
Amer - Rollerball 050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $ 12.56
Americana 050-0303 RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN $ 7.49 
Americana 050-4205 10K AMERICANA PEN $ 5.24 
Americana 050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $ 6.74 
Americana 050-5205 10K AMERICANA PENCIL $ 9.38 
Artist 050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $ 6.38 
Artist 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $ 6.38 
Brokers 050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN $ 8.99 
Brokers 050-4412 10K BROKERS PEN $ 5.99 
Click 050-4500 10K CLICK PEN $ 3.74 
Click 050-5500 10K CLICK PENCIL $ 3.94 
Clicker 050-4021 Clicker - Black Titanium $ 6.74 
Clicker 050-4022 Clicker - 10K Gold $ 5.63 
Clicker 050-4023 Clicker - Chrome $ 5.99 
Clicker Pencil 050-5021 Clicker Pencil - Black Titanium $ 5.99 
Clicker Pencil 050-5023 Clicker Pencil - Chrome $ 5.81 
Emperor 050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $ 37.49 
Emperor 050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 41.99 
Emperor 050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 29.99 
Emperor 050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 34.49 
European 050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $ 6.74 
European 050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $ 4.76 
European 050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $ 3.94 
European 050-4101 10K EUROPEAN PEN center band, plain clip $ 3.94 
European 050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $ 5.63 
European 050-5100 10K EUROPEAN PENCIL $ 9.38 
Father Sing 050-0370 RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN $ 5.99 
Father Sing 050-0375 RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL $ 6.74 
Father Sing 050-0400 10K FATHER SING PEN $ 3.94 
Father Sing 050-0500 10K FATHER SING PENCIL $ 4.88 
Father Sing 050-7090 10K FATHER SING DESK PEN $ 4.88 
Gentlemens 050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $ 14.99 
Gentlemens 050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $ 19.49 
Gentlemens 050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $ 10.49 
Gentlemens 050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $ 15.74 
Gentlemens 050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $ 10.88 
Gentlemens 050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $ 16.49 
Imperial 050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $ 39.74 
Imperial 050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $ 47.99 
Imperial 050-4183 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $ 32.99 
Imperial 050-4184 IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM $ 40.49 
Jr. Emperor 050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 37.49 
Jr. Emperor 050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 41.24 
Jr. Emperor 050-4193 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 29.99 
Jr. Emperor 050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 32.24 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 12.74 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 12.74 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 14.99 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-0374 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 14.99 *Out*
Jr. Gentlemens 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $ 11.99 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $ 13.49 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $ 6.38 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 8.24 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 8.24 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4108 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 11.24 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4109 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 11.24 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 9.38 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 9.38 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 13.49 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4159 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 13.49 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 10.49 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 10.49 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 13.13 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4180 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 13.13 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-5040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Pencil Kit $ 10.69 
Jr. Retro 050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL $ 9.74 
Jr. Retro 050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $ 8.99 
Jr. Retro 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $ 14.99 
Jr. Retro 050-4624 JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN $ 14.24 
Jr. Retro 050-4625 JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN $ 13.49 
Jr. Retro 050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $ 18.74 
Jr. Stateman 050-2325 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $ 23.99 
Jr. Stateman 050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $ 23.24 
Jr. Stateman 050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $ 22.69 
Jr. Stateman 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $ 18.74 
Jr. Stateman 050-2329 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $ 23.99 
Jr. Stateman 050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $ 23.24 
Jr. Stateman 050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $ 22.69 *Out*
Jr. Stateman 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $ 18.74 
KC Twist 050-0355 RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN $ 5.24 
KC Twist 050-4450 10K KC TWIST PEN $ 3.53 
Lotus 050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $ 46.49 
Lotus 050-4186 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $ 53.24 
Lotus 050-4187 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $ 38.24 
Lotus 050-4188 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $ 44.24 
Panache 050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $ 7.69 
Panache 050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $ 6.94 
Panache 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $ 11.24 
Patriot 050-0391 Rhodium Patriot $ 6.74 
Patriot 050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot $ 3.74 
Patriot 050-4474 10K Patriot $ 3.94 
Presidential 050-4430 10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN $ 3.94 
Roadster 486-0016 Roadster - Gun Metal Gray $ 2.25 
Roadster 486-0017 Roadster - Chrome $ 2.25 
Rollerball 050-4415 10K ROLLERBALL PEN $ 5.24 
Soft Grip 050-2424 Black Chrome SOFT GRIP PEN $ 3.74 
Soft Grip 050-0357 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN $ 5.63 
Statesman 050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $ 28.88 
Statesman 050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $ 24.38 
Statesman 050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $ 24.38 *Out*
Statesman 050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $ 19.88 
Teacher 486-0007 24k Apprentice Teachers Pen Kit $ 3.10 
Toolbox 050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $ 5.99 
Twist 050-0304 RHODIUM TWIST PEN $ 5.24 
Twist 050-2404 BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN $ 3.23 *Out*
Twist 050-4060 BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN $ 3.26 
Twist 050-4168 CHROME TWIST $ 2.24 
Twist 050-4401 10K TWIST PEN $ 3.15 
Twist 050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $ 4.69 
Twist 050-4490 TACTILE TWIST PEN $ 2.63 
Zen 050-4426 Chrome Zen Pen $ 8.99 *Out*
Zen050-4427 10k Zen Pen $ 11.24 

For Bushings and other things, I have not generally checked the availability. I will check them as the orders come in and will change the listing accordingly.

Bushings 

050-0351 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT $ 3.99 
050-1428 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL $ 4.50 
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $ 3.99 
050-4135 Emperor Bushings $ 3.99 
050-4199 Jr. Emperor Bushings $ 3.99 
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $ 3.99 
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.99 
050-4041 Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint $ 3.99 
050-4055 BUSHINGS FOR LIGERO PEN $ 3.99 
050-1424 Aero Bushings $ 3.99 *Out*
050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN $ 3.99 
050-4439 Zen Bushings $ 3.99 
050-4443 Patriot Bushings $ 3.99 
050-4445 BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS $ 3.99 
050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $ 3.99 
050-4498 Bushings for Toolbox pencil $ 3.99 
050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $ 3.99
050-8430 Presidential Pen Bushings $ 3.99 
155-0040 BUSHINGS-SING PEN $ 3.99 
155-0045 EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS $ 4.99 
155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $ 3.99 
155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $ 3.99 
155-4503 BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL $ 4.50 
155-0405 AMERICANA CLASSIC BUSHINGS $ 2.99 
155-5111 Artisan Bushings $ 4.99 
155-5502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL $ 3.99 
486-2015 Roadster Bushings $ 2.99 
950-3230 3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS $ 3.99 
950-7200 European Letter opener bushings $ 2.99 
955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $ 4.99 
955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $ 4.50 

155-6075 Stopper Mandrel $ 7.99 
850-4151 JR. Statesman Accessory Kit $ 14.99 
850-0321 Accessory Kit for Statesman/Gentlemens Pen $ 19.75 
850-4014 Accessory Kit for Panache $ 15.99 
850-4021 Accessory Kit for Clicker $ 13.50 
750-4010 Accessory Kit for Cigar $ 12.75
750-5015 Tool Box Pencil Accessory Kit $ 8.99 
075-1532 15/32" Drill Bit $ 8.99 
075-1332 13/32" Drill Bit $ 6.99 
195-3564 35/64 INCH DRILL BIT WITH 1/2 SHANK $ 10.50 
075-3764 37/64 INCH DRILL BIT $ 8.99 
075-0103 27/64 Drill bit $ 8.99 
192-1250 12.5 MM Drill bit $ 6.99 
251-1050 10.5 MM Drill bit $ 5.99 
071-0290 10 mm drill bit $ 5.50 
075-0105 O SIZE DRILL BIT $ 7.50 
075-0107 U Size drill bit $ 11.99 
050-1200 7MM PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER $ 9.99 
050-1201 8MM PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER $ 10.99 
050-1202 O SIZE PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER $ 10.99 
050-1203 S SIZE PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER $ 11.99 
050-1204 10MM PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER $ 13.99 
050-1205 27/64 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER $ 16.99 
050-1206 3/8 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER $ 13.99 
050-1207 37/64 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER $ 19.99 
050-1208 15/32 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER $ 19.99 
050-1209 25/64 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER $ 14.99 
050-1220 1/2 INCH BARREL TRIMMER HEAD $ 14.99 
050-1221 3/4 INCH BARREL TRIMMER HEAD $ 20.99 
050-0311 Rhodium European letter opener $ 8.99 
050-0310 Rhodium Americana Letter Opener $ 8.99 
050-3205 Bubinga Finish Lift Pen Box $ 4.99 
050-3206 Walnut Finish Lift Pen Box $ 4.99 
050-3207 Maple Lift Box $ 4.99 
006-0780 Triangle Pen Box $ 6.99 
050-3120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN LETTER OPENER $ 8.24 
050-0067 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN LETTER OPENER $ 8.24 
050-2300 AMERICANA MAGNIFYING GLASS $ 9.99 
050-3025 Bubinga Desk Set Box $ 5.99 
019-5400 Beall Spindle Tap 1"-8 DPI $ 19.99 
050-7052 Toothpick Holder $ 2.99 
050-7043 Perfume Holder $ 3.75 Tubes
050-9017 Panache Tubes $ 0.50 Tubes
050-9025 Lotus Tubes $ 0.60 Tubes
050-9159 Jr. Retro Tubes $ 0.45 Tubes
050-9133 Emperor Tubes $ 0.50 Tubes
050-9205 Gentlemen Tubes $ 0.50 Tubes
050-9021 Jr Emperor Tubes $ 0.60 Tubes
050-9005 Tubes for several kits $ 0.40 Tubes
050-9020 TUBES FOR IMPERIAL PEN $ 0.60 Tubes
050-9120 Artisan Tubes $ 0.50 
050-9160 TUBES FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $ 0.50 Tubes
050-9130 Father Sing Tubes $ 0.45 Tubes
050-9357 Tubes for Soft Grip $ 0.50 Tubes
050-9061 Cigar Tubes $ 0.50 Tubes
050-9160 American Tubes $ 0.50 Tubes
050-9015 Tool Box Pencil tubes $ 0.50 Tubes
050-9008 Artist Pencil Tubes $ 0.40 Tubes
050-9140 Replacement Tubes $ 0.45 Tubes
050-9442 Patriot Tubes $ 0.40 Tubes
050-9301 Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Nickel $ 2.50 Tubes
050-9302 Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Black $ 2.50 Tubes
050-9303 Chameleon Pen Tubes European Nickel $ 2.75 Tubes
050-9304 Chameleon Pen Tubes European Black $ 2.75 Tubes
050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $ 3.00 Tubes
050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $ 3.00 Tubes
050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Nickel $ 3.00 Tubes
050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black $ 3.00 Tubes
050-9309 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Nickel $ 3.50 Tubes
050-9310 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Black $ 3.50 

For the 10K European Pens and Pencils, please indication what Banding you want(Artisan, Plain or Feathered). If none is indicated, you will be getting Artisan.

*NOTE:*
I add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA to me and as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up. I will turn any extra money that I collect over to IAP for use of the site. I do not make any money on group buys. I simply get my kits for 25% off with no shipping charges. I will give a detailed account breaking out total kit costs, shipping, insurance and what is turned over to IAP. 
==============================================

Please post all orders.

*IF you want to change your order...please do a NEW post now (avoid editing posted order if possible). I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly. Emailing that you are changing your order is not a bad idea either.*
==================================================
Name Kits/Bushing/Other

Total - 962/84/320 

Me - 30/2/2
dferry - 25/0/5 Paid
JFeagans - 50/0/0 Paid
JFeagans2 - 56/2/4 Paid
Russianwolf - 5/1/2 Paid
Woody350ep - 14/2/9 Paid
W3DRM - 10/10/44 Paid
Oklahoman - 21/0/0 Paid
JimSmith - 19/1/5 Paid
tsoares - 21/2/0 Paid
mrburls - 18/0/2 Paid
Daniel - 3/0/0 Paid
RHD79 - 28/1/22 Paid
jttheclockman - 44/3/12 Paid
stolicky - 14/0/8 Paid
DonWood - 5/0/0 Paid
JonPiper - 17/0/0 Paid
WriteRev - 20/2/4 Paid
ddompkowski - 14/2/8 Paid
Hazard - 12/4/27 Paid
Edgerton - 11/0/0 Paid
chris99210 - 42/0/0 Paid
gomeral - 16/1/6 Paid
killer-beez 37/6/26 Paid
hehndc - 36/1/0 Paid
houstonian - 13/1/0 Paid
jskeen - 14/1/5 Paid
PapaTim - 11/2/24 Paid
VisExp - 18/0/0 Paid
Greg O'Sherwood - 12/2/22 Paid
jason r - 18/4/20 Paid
SteveH - 9/0/3 Paid
hilltopper46 28/1/0 covered
wolftat - 45/6/5 Paid
dennisg - 9/1/0 Paid
tool-man - 10/4/5 Paid
Dovetail48 - 19/3/0 Paid
RONB - 20/3/2 Paid
Darley - 14/2/18 Paid
COTK 10/0/2 Paid
pynappel - 8/0/0 Paid
will - 20/3/0 Paid
altaciii- 13/1/8 Paid
redisland - 21/4/7 Paid
ima_pseudonym - 18/0/2 Paid
angelofdeath - 21/3/4 Paid
wilhite - 20/0/0 Paid
Chris Bar - 10/0/0 Paid
Al T - 11/2/1 Paid
Munsterlander 15/1/0 Paid


----------



## stolicky

I would really like to pick up several Aeros.  Did CSUSA give you an ETA on these, or are they likely not going to be an option for this GB?

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## drferry

Chris,

Thanks for doing this group buy!

I would like:

25 of Jr. Stateman 050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $ 23.24
5 of Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $ 3.00 Tubes

Let me know my total and your PayPal address.

David R Ferry


----------



## W3DRM

Chris,



A few questions about your spreadsheet.

I am getting digital certificate warnings in Excel caused by your calculations (macros). Not sure if that is why the PayPal and some other calculations aren't working.
The PayPal calculations aren't working (are they supposed too?)
Tried to send you a PM but it says you disallowed PM's
If we use the spreadsheet do we add items we want that aren't on your list?
For the create-your-own pen orders how do we add the selections if we use the spreadsheet? (looks like the cut and paste method may be more efficient for this purpose).
Am assuming the we place our IAP userid on the top of the column where we enter the quantity of each item so you know who is ordering what - correct?
Sorry to bug you and put such questions on the forum itself but since I can't PM you, have to make the entry here. I haven't seen any other order lists come in as yet so guess I am the guinea pig on this for now.

BTW, thanks for doing this!


----------



## Druid

Will they "back-order" if an item is currently out of stock?  I would rather pay now, get the 25% volume discount and wait on CSUSA to ship out an order than pay full price when they restock a few weeks from now.  I have ordered many times from CSUSA and purchased items that were on sale but out of stock, they gave me the discount price with a back order, usually shipped within a reasonable timeframe.

Does this make sense?


----------



## kent4Him

stolicky said:


> I would really like to pick up several Aeros. Did CSUSA give you an ETA on these, or are they likely not going to be an option for this GB?
> 
> Thanks for doing this.


 
I really try to avoid backorders, so I would say they are out.  I have not checked as to when they will be restocked.  If you don't care how long it takes, you can order them, but I prefer to ship all of your order at once.


----------



## kent4Him

W3DRM said:


> Chris,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions about your spreadsheet.
> 
> I am getting digital certificate warnings in Excel caused by your calculations (macros). Not sure if that is why the PayPal and some other calculations aren't working.
> The PayPal calculations aren't working (are they supposed too?)
> Tried to send you a PM but it says you disallowed PM's
> If we use the spreadsheet do we add items we want that aren't on your list?
> For the create-your-own pen orders how do we add the selections if we use the spreadsheet? (looks like the cut and paste method may be more efficient for this purpose).
> Am assuming the we place our IAP userid on the top of the column where we enter the quantity of each item so you know who is ordering what - correct?
> Sorry to bug you and put such questions on the forum itself but since I can't PM you, have to make the entry here. I haven't seen any other order lists come in as yet so guess I am the guinea pig on this for now.
> 
> BTW, thanks for doing this!


 
There are not really any macro's in the spreadsheet even though it says there are.  I will try and fix it.  Hopefully that will fix the Paypal calculations.

I do get other's PM's so I don't know why that is not working.

If you are adding an item, I would recommend not using the spreadsheet.


----------



## kent4Him

JFeagans said:


> Will they "back-order" if an item is currently out of stock? I would rather pay now, get the 25% volume discount and wait on CSUSA to ship out an order than pay full price when they restock a few weeks from now. I have ordered many times from CSUSA and purchased items that were on sale but out of stock, they gave me the discount price with a back order, usually shipped within a reasonable timeframe.
> 
> Does this make sense?


 
That's fine, but I have not checked as to availability.  If you are willing to wait until the backorders are filled, let me know when you order.


----------



## Druid

Thanks for putting this together Chris, I will note the back order and just send the items when everything arrives... much easier that way.  Again, thanks for doing this.


----------



## WriteRev

Hi Chris,

Can we add limited edition kits? The no longer say they aren't eligible for the volume discount.  I'm interested in a Limited Edition Statesmant 050-4140 full price 79.99 - from p. 105 of the catalog.

Thanks for all the work in doing this Group Buy!

Steve


----------



## kent4Him

WriteRev said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Can we add limited edition kits? The no longer say they aren't eligible for the volume discount. I'm interested in a Limited Edition Statesmant 050-4140 full price 79.99 - from p. 105 of the catalog.
> 
> Thanks for all the work in doing this Group Buy!
> 
> Steve


 
I'd have to check on whether or not they are eligible or not.


----------



## kent4Him

I received an email stating that there was a post, but I'm not see it here.  I will go ahead and answer it.

If you are using gift certificates, just email me the certificate numbers and amounts.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

Chris,
I emailed you regarding the Clicker kits (050-4021 thru 050-4023). Can I order some of them with the discount also?


Thanks for your hard work - personally, this would drive me nuts!:handshake:


Gregory of WantingToExpandMyLimitedAbility  Forest


----------



## Druid

Chris,
Here is what I would like:
(10) Aero 050-4125 AERO - BLACK TITANIUM w/ROSE GOLD ACCENT $ 8.24 **B/O*
(10) Aero 050-4127 AERO - BLACK TITANIUM w/CHROME ACCENT $ 7.49 **B/O*
(10) Jr. Gentlemens 050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 13.49
(10) Jr. Gentlemens 050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 13.13
(5) Jr. Stateman 050-2329 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $ 23.99
(5) Jr. Stateman 050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $ 22.69 **B/O *

Sub TTL:  $656.90, Less Certificates – [$260], Total $396.90
Let me know what your Paypal username is and the grand total is to include shipping & Paypal service charge.  I’ll PM you my gift certificate #’s.

Thanks again


----------



## kent4Him

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Chris,
> I emailed you regarding the Clicker kits (050-4021 thru 050-4023). Can I order some of them with the discount also?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your hard work - personally, this would drive me nuts!:handshake:
> 
> 
> Gregory of WantingToExpandMyLimitedAbility Forest


 
They have been added


----------



## kent4Him

*I have updated the spreadsheet, so hopefully it works better.*


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

Chris, 
not to drive you crazy here, but both the price and item number you have listed for the Accessory Kit for Cigar is incorrect.

You have the click pen info listed for both. The item number should be 750-4010 instead of 750-4500, and the price should be $12.75 instead of $10.50. Maybe you can just rename that line and add a new line for the Cigar Acc Kit.

I don't know if it is worth a correction on the spreadsheet, but you would be undercharging for these and if ordering by item number, there may be some misunderstandings.

Thanks again,
Gregory of ChrisIsGonnaGetTiredOfMeQuick  Forest


----------



## kent4Him

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Chris,
> not to drive you crazy here, but both the price and item number you have listed for the Accessory Kit for Cigar is incorrect.
> 
> You have the click pen info listed for both. The item number should be 750-4010 instead of 750-4500, and the price should be $12.75 instead of $10.50. Maybe you can just rename that line and add a new line for the Cigar Acc Kit.
> 
> I don't know if it is worth a correction on the spreadsheet, but you would be undercharging for these and if ordering by item number, there may be some misunderstandings.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Gregory of ChrisIsGonnaGetTiredOfMeQuick Forest


 
You are correct on all accounts.  I was referencing the catalog and grabed the information for the Click which is below the cigar.  I will Fix it.


----------



## Russianwolf

Hey Kent,

I'll try

2 @ Jr. Stateman 050-2325 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $ 23.99 
3 @ Jr. Stateman 050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $ 22.69 
1 @ Jr. Gent Bushing 050-4037 3.99
2 @ Siberian Pea Tree Blanks 206-9202 @ 5.50 (if available)

Send me the total and I'll paypal.


----------



## jttheclockman

Will books, dvd's and tools be subject to a discount???


----------



## kent4Him

jttheclockman said:


> Will books, dvd's and tools be subject to a discount???


 
No, unless some other volume discount applies.  However, you won't necessarily pay extra for shipping.


----------



## woody350ep

I would like to order.......

4 of Clicker 050-4021 Clicker - Black Titanium $ 6.74
4 of Clicker 050-4023 Clicker - Chrome $ 5.99 
3 of Jr. Gentlemens 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 10.49 
3 of Jr. Gentlemens 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 12.74 
1 of 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.99 


You didn't have the Clicker pen bushings, as far as I could see.  I may have missed them though.  They are item number  050-4024.  I would like to order one set of those also.  They are $3.99

In addition to pen stuff, can we order other stuff?

If not it's not a big deal, I just figured I could include that in my shipping instead of ordering separately directly from CS.  

If we can, then I would like

2 of 017-0140 Brass light pull chain at $1.50 each
2 of 017-1140 Nickel light pull chain at $1.50 each
5 of 072-0150 1/2"x3" Vase tube at $0.89 each

I will pay via Paypal.  If you would PM my total to me I would greatly appreciate it. And thanks for this service.  I know we all appreciate the people that organize these.


----------



## W3DRM

Here is my order. I have attached your spreadsheet but it shows only the items I am ordering. Have also added some additional items that were not included on the list.

One of the Jr Statesman FP items shows as "OUT". I am willing to wait for it.

I DO WANT shipping insurance for this order. It should show up in the spreadsheet I have attached.

Please PM me with the totals. I will pay via PayPal.

NOTE: I notice you say standard shipping will be $9.80 but your spreadsheet calculates it a $9.30.

Thanks for doing this. I know it is a lot of work.


----------



## jskeen

Chris;  can we add:

European 050-4165 Satin Nickel EUROPEAN PEN $ 3.94  	 

If you want to update the spreadsheet, I'll just download the new version later.  If not, I'll cut and paste my order here.  

Thanks 
James


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

4-Emperor 050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 41.99 ....................=$167.96
2-Emperor 050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 29.99 .......=$59.98
3-Emperor 050-4133 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 34.49 ..........=$103.47
6-Jr. Gent 050-0371 RHODIUM ROLLERBALL WITH THREADED END CAP $12.74.........................=$76.44
6- Jr. Gent 050-0373 RHODIUM F/P WITH THREADED END CAP $14.99.......................................=$89.94

TOTAL # OF KITS 21
TOTAL.........................................................................$497.79
TIMES 1.01......................................................................$5.02
SHIPPING.........................................................$9.80
TOTAL..........................................................$512.61 
INSURENCE.......................................................$7.45
TOTAL...........................................................$520.06
CHRIS I'LL EMAIL YOU GIFT CERTIFICATES TO PAY THE FULL AMOUNT LESS .06


----------



## Jim Smith

Chris,

Are we able to order items not on your list (i.e. a DVD) if I pay full price for the item?

My order will be ready when I get your answer.

Thanks

Jim Smith


----------



## Munsterlander

Chris,

Thanks for coordinating - I'd like to get some of the back ordered Aeros too, as well as the Blk Ti Zen (also shows as back ordered on CSUSAs website) - happy to wait for all of it - the Blk Ti Zen wasn't listed or in the spreadsheet:

050-4428 Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit    $14.99 - less 25% => $11.25 rounding up?

I'll post my order once I know that price is correct and there's no other issue with this particular pen.  Thanks again.

BTW, I travel to the UK tomorrow and it might be Thursday before I get a chance to get back on-line - is that going to be too late?  In which case I'll figure something out...


----------



## Jim Smith

Chris,

I sent you an email with my order and the information for my gift certificates.  Please let me know if you recieved the email and that it has all the information you need or if you need it in a different format.

Thanks again for organizing this group buy.

Jim Smith


----------



## davinci27

*What about apprentice kits*

I wanted to get some sierras, but CSUSA puts them in the apprentice line.  The item number is 486-0022.  Are you okay with ordering some of these.

Ben


----------



## davinci27

I also didn't see Jr Gent II in copper (050-4148)  Are these okay?


----------



## tsoares

*Buy request for tsoares*

Hello!
 
1: Amer - Cigar 050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $ 9.19 
3: Amer - Cigar 050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $ 5.24 
3: Amer - Cigar 050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $ 5.99 
3: Amer - Cigar 050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $ 4.69
3: Clicker 050-4021 Clicker - Black Titanium $ 6.74 
3: Clicker 050-4022 Clicker - 10K Gold $ 5.63 
3: Clicker 050-4023 Clicker - Chrome $ 5.99
2: Jr. Gentlemens 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $ 11.99 
1: 050-4041 Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint $ 3.99
1: 050-4024 Bushings Clicker Pen Kit (not in your original list, part# from CSUSA website)
 
21 Kits, 2 Bushing Sets
My est pmt= $159.67 (per your xcel worksheet, incl paypal fee, no gift cert.)
 
Please PM confirmation on total and to whom PAYPAL pmt should be sent to.
 
Thank you so much for coordinating this extravaganza!
 
-ty


----------



## Darley

Chris the Roadster pen kit it's priced the same as the CSUSA catalog is it right? or you miss to take the discount in account . I don't see any teacher pen kit either


----------



## altaciii

chris, I am working up an order for the group buy but have a question concerning the blk titanium euro kits offered by csusa. There is no picture of that particular kit on their site unless I just can't see it in my old age. That particular kit is my best selling pen and I want to be sure of what I'm getting. Is it the same kit offered by ernie at beartooth woods and woodcraft with the two tone center band? Can you pm me with a clarification? Other than that I will have my order finished in the next day or two. Thanks Alex


----------



## gomeral

I sure hope you're not going to close the order before tomorrow night, this is taking a lot longer than I thought it would...  :frown:


daniel


----------



## mrburls

*Group Buy*

Hi Chris, Thanks for doing group buy. Here is my order. 

1 each Emperor 050-4131 Rhodium w/22k gold Fountain Pen @ 41.99 

2 each Jr. Gentlemens 050-0371 Rhodium Jr. Gent. II Roller Ball w/threaded end cap. @ $12.74 each total $25.48 

1 each Jr. Gentlemens 050-0373 Rhodium Jr. Gent II Fountain Pen w/threaded end cap. @ $14.99 

12 each Jr. Gentlemens 050-0376 Rhodium Jr. Gent. Ball Point Pen @ $11.99 each total $ 143.88 

1 each Jr. Statesman 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Fountain Pen w/threaded end cap. @ $23.99 

1 each Jr. Statesman 050-2332 Rhodium/Blk. Titan. Roller Ball w/threaded end cap. @ $18.74 

2 sets 050-9307 Chamelean Pen Tubes Jr. Gent/Jr. States Nickel @ $3.00 a set. total $6.00 

I will pay with Pay Pal. PM me with total. Thanks, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## kent4Him

Darley said:


> Chris the Roadster pen kit it's priced the same as the CSUSA catalog is it right? or you miss to take the discount in account . I don't see any teacher pen kit either


 
The Roadster is in the Apprentise line and does not receive the discount.  I'm trying them myself because I'm needing to make some different $20 pens and I thought this design has promise.

I can add the teacher pen if you would like.


----------



## kent4Him

gomeral said:


> I sure hope you're not going to close the order before tomorrow night, this is taking a lot longer than I thought it would... :frown:
> 
> 
> daniel


 
I don't know exactly when I am closing, but I don't plan on closing for at least a couple of days.  Orders are going well, but nowhere close to the "What was I thinking" stage.


----------



## Druid

Hi Chris,
I would like to add the following to my previous order:

(1)  Set of bushings 050-4024 @ $2.24
(1)  Set of bushings 486-2021 @ $2.24
(4)  Set 050-9307 Chamelean Pen Tubes Jr. Gent/Jr. States Nickel @ $3.00/set
(5)  Jr. Gent 050-0371 Rhodium rollerball w/threaded end cap @ $12.74
(5)  Jr. Gent 050-4177 Black Titanium w/threaded end cap @ $10.49
(5)  Jr. Statesman 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium roller ball w/threaded end cap @ $18.74
(2)  Cigar 050-4476 Chrome @ $4.68
(2)  Cigar 050-0390 Rhodium @ $9.19
(2)  Cigar 050-4477 Copper @  $4.57
(5)  Clicker 050-4023 Chrome @ $5.99
(10) Apprentice Classica 486-0021 24k Gold/Black @ $2.99
(10) Apprentice Classica 486-0022 24k Gun Metal Gray/Chrome @ $2.99
(10) Apprentice Classica 486-0023 24k Chrome/Black @ $2.99

Sub TTL: $382.86

Please PM me and let me know what the grand total of this order is to include the Paypal fee.  You should have recieved payment already on yesterday's order.

Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Daniel

1-Emperor 050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $ 37.49 
1-Emperor 050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 29.99 
1-Jr. Statesman 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $ 18.74
Postage $9.80
pay pal $0.31
Pay Pal 3% $2.89

Grand total= 99.22
I know my order will fit in a smaller box but apply the extra to shipping or whatever.
will e-mail you for your pay pal info.
If the Aeros become available I also want two of each style.


----------



## tool-man

altaciii said:


> chris, I am working up an order for the group buy but have a question concerning the blk titanium euro kits offered by csusa. There is no picture of that particular kit on their site unless I just can't see it in my old age. That particular kit is my best selling pen and I want to be sure of what I'm getting. Is it the same kit offered by ernie at beartooth woods and woodcraft with the two tone center band? Can you pm me with a clarification? Other than that I will have my order finished in the next day or two. Thanks Alex



If you have their printed catalog (2008/2009 Fall Winter issue) the black titanium European pen #050-4062 is shown on page 100.  Their web site shows only one type of two-tone center band, while the catalog shows two slightly different two-tone bands.  If I were you I would call them (800-551-8876) to be sure which band comes with the 050-4062 pen.


----------



## jttheclockman

I am sorry if I did not read it anywhere but did you say the cigars are also included in the discount????

Also what happens if you want to order the Aero's??? Thanks for the reply.

Also the catalog numbers you have listed and the ones in the catalog are not the same for the Aero. Which one do we go by???


----------



## kent4Him

jttheclockman said:


> I am sorry if I did not read it anywhere but did you say the cigars are also included in the discount????
> 
> Also what happens if you want to order the Aero's??? Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Also the catalog numbers you have listed and the ones in the catalog are not the same for the Aero. Which one do we go by???


 
The Americana Cigars are included.

If you want to order Aero's you will have to wait until the backorder is filled before I ship to you your whole order.  I have not heard back when they are expected.

The numbers I supplied are from the web site.  The catelog is wrong.


----------



## Chasper

I'm ordering 20/0/0 including:
Jr Gent; 3 of 4156, 4 of 4106, 2 of 4177, 2 of 4158, and 3 of 0371
Jr Statesman; 2 of 2332, 2 of 2334, 2 of 2329

I'm using $260 of certificates, the balance with PayPal.  I'm using your spreadsheet, I did some modification of formulas but I think I have it doing what you intended.  I will be emailing you the spreadsheet, certificate numbers and PayPal $.

Thank you.


----------



## jttheclockman

Here is my order:

Pens

3---JR. Retro 050-4623 Rhodium Rollerball -----$14.99X3= $44.97
5---JR. Gents 050-4156 Titanium Jr GentII Rollerball W/ Threaded Cap--$9.38X5= $46.90
5---JR. Gents 050-0371 Rhodium Jr. GentII Rollerball W/ Threaded Cap--$12.74X5=$ 63.70
5---JR.Gents 050-4177 BLK. Ti. Jr. GentII Rollerball W/Threaded Cap--$10.49X5= $52.45
4---JR. Statesman 050-2330 Rhodium 22K Rollerball W/Threaded Cap-$23.24X4= $92.96
4---JR. Statesman 050-2332 Rhodium Blk Ti. Rollerball W/Threaded Cap--$18.74X4= $74.96
3---American Cigar 050-0390 Rhodium Cigar--$9.19X3= $27.57
5---American Cigar 0504063 Blk. Titanium Cigar--$5.99X5= $29.95
5---Aero 050-4125 Aero BLK Ti. W/Rose Gold Accent--$8.24X5=$41.20
5---Aero 050-4127 Aero BLK.Ti. W/Chrome Accent--$7.49X5= $37.45
Bushings
2--- Aero bushings 050-1424--$3.99X2= $7.98
1---050-4037 Bushings Jr Gent/StatesmanII --$3.99
1---850-4151 Accessory kit Jt Statesman-- $14.99
1---750-4010 Accessary Kit American Cigar--$12.75
Tubes
5---050-9159 Jr. Retro Tubes--$.45X5= $2.25
5---050-9061 American Cigar Tubes--$.50X5=$2.50

Total-------------------------------------------$556.57
Times 1.01--------------------------------------$   5.62
Shipping----------------------------------------$    9.80
Insurance---------------------------------------$   7.45
Total--------------------------------------------$579.44
$.31 Plus 3%-------------------------------------$ 17.40
Grand Total--------------------------------------$596.84 


If all this is correct please send me paypal info. Thanks for putting the group buy together. I get to try some higher end pens.


----------



## stolicky

Thanks again for doing this.  If you are willing to wait for back orders (which is really beyond what I expected) then I would like to place the following order:

PENS
10 - Aero 050-4127 AERO - BLACK TITANIUM w/CHROME ACCENT $ 7.49 (out)
1 - Jr. Retro 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $ 14.99
1 - Jr. Retro 050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $ 18.74
1 - Jr. Stateman 050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $ 22.69
1 - Jr. Stateman 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $ 18.74 

TUBES
4 - 050-9159 Jr. Retro Tubes $ 0.45 Tubes
4 - 050-9159 Aero Tubes $ 0.50 Tubes (out)

Stolicky 14/0/4(tubes)

I added the Aero tubes to your spreadsheet and carried them through the cost.

Cushion: $1.52
Total Cost: $153.86
Shipping: $9.30
Kits + Shipping: $164.68
Paypal Charge: $169.93

I have $125 in certificates.  Thus, $169.93 - 125 = $44.93 Paypal

Please confirm and shoot me a PM.  I will respond with certificate #'s and pay the rest with Paypal.

I will wait for the Aeros to come in.  I can't imagine it would be more than 4-6 weeks.  But, who knows...

Thanks.


----------



## DonWood

*CSUSA Group Buy*

Could you please sign me up for (5) 050-4460 - Gent Titanium Rollerballs @!10.88 ea

Total works out to:

Rollerballs - $54.40
Times 1.01 -$54.94
Shipping -   $9.80
Insurance - $2.15

Total is $66.89

I will be using a $60.00 gift certificate to pay for this so if you could please email me with your paypay address, I will send you the balance of $6.89 and my gift certificate number.

Thanks so much for doing this!!

Regards


----------



## davinci27

Chris,

On the apprentice kits, CSUSA offers a price break at 50+ kits.  It's not the set 25% but there is a price break.  I just called to verify that you don't have to buy the same kit to get the price break you just need to buy 50 kits total.  I was interested in some sierras, and I know I've seen a couple of people mention the roadster.  Can we get this price break on any apprentice kits we order?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## WriteRev

*CSUSA Group Buy*

Chris,

  I would like:


(5) - Artist 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $ 6.38                = 31.90
(2) Emperor 050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $ 37.49 = 74.98
(2) European 050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $ 6.74 = 13.48
(1) Jr. Gentlemens 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 12.74
(1) Jr. Retro 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $ 14.99
(2) Jr. Stateman 050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $ 23.24 = 46.48
(6) Roadster 486-0017 Roadster - Chrome $ 2.25 = 13.50
(1) Zen 050-4427 10k Zen Pen $ 11.24
(1) 050-4439 Zen Bushings $ 3.99
(1) 486-2015 Roadster Bushings $ 2.99
(1) 251-1050 10.5 MM Drill bit $ 5.99
(2) 050-9008 Artist Pencil Tubes $ 0.40 Tubes = .80
(1) 050-2300 AMERICANA MAGNIFYING GLASS $ 9.99

Subtotal: $243.07

X 1.01 =245.50

Shipping 9.80
Insurance 4.60

Total =  $259.90

I'll PM with gift certificate numbers for $260.


Thanks for your hard work.


Steve


----------



## hazard

Here is what I would like.  Let me know if I screwed anything up.  

	  Each	  Item Number		 Item	
1	  37.49	  050-4130		 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL	37.49
1	  39.74	  050-4181		 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	39.74
3	  5.63	  050-0357		 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	16.89
1	  24.38	  050-0322		 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	24.38
4	  5.24	  050-4415		 Rollerball	20.96
2	  11.24	  050-4427		 10k Zen Pen	22.48
1	  3.99	  050-4135 	              Emperor Bushings	3.99
1	  3.99	  050-4198		 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN 	3.99
1	  3.99	  050-4439		 Zen Bushings	3.99
1	  3.99	  050-4445		 BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS	3.99
1	  10.5	  195-3564		 35/64 INCH DRILL BIT WITH 1/2 SHANK	10.50
1	  9.99	  050-1200		 7MM PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	9.99
5	  0.5	  050-9133		 Emperor Tubes	2.50
5	  0.5	  050-9205		 Gentlemen Tubes	2.50
5	  0.6	  050-9020		 TUBES FOR IMPERIAL PEN 	3.00
5	  0.5	  050-9357		 Tubes for Soft Grip 	2.50
5	  0.5	  050-9120		 Artisan Tubes	2.50



	Total Number of Kits	12	12
	Total Number of Bushings	4	4
	Other Things	             27          27

1.01	Cushion		                2.09
	Total Cost		211.39

9.3	Shipping		                  9.3
4.75	Insurance		

	Kits + Shipping		222.78

	Paypal Charge		6.99

	Final Total		229.77


----------



## jedgerton

Chris,

I would like to get the following:

Amer - Bullet 050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $ 9.38 x 6
Amer - Bullet 050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $ 6.38 x 5

Merch total = $88.18

Please add the other fees and PM me with a total.  I'll contact Craft Supplies about payment options as I have a credit with them now.

Thanks,
John Edgerton


----------



## chris99210

*CSUSA Group Buy*

Thanks for doing all this work, Chris.  I've attached your spreadsheet with my order entered -- I think everything calculated correctly.  Please let me know if the total is correct (42 kits = $481.03).  If you'll PM me your paypal info I'll send payment tomorrow night.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## gomeral

Chris,

I echo everyone else's sentiments, thanks for doing this.  Attached is my order spreadsheet.  I had to add a couple of rows, but they are completely filled out with part numbers and I checked the math, your formulas are including them.  Hope this is the easiest way to do this for you, PM me if there are any issues.  I will send PM for Paypal username.

My order is 16/1/6, totaling $193.45 including charges.


daniel


----------



## killer-beez

Qty 3  Jr.Gentlemens 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	 $11.99 	
Qty 3  Jr.Gentlemens 050-4106 10K JR GENT II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $8.24 
Qty 3 Jr. Gentlemens 050-4156 TI JR GENT II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.38 
Qty 5 Jr. Gentlemens 050-4177 BLK TI JR GENT II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP$10.49 
Qty 3 Jr. Retro         050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL	 $9.74 
Qty 4 Jr. Retro	   050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL	 $14.99 
Qty 4 Jr. Stateman	   050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded   $23.24 
Qty 4 Jr. Stateman	   050-2332 Rhodium/Black Ti. Jr. State Rollerball Pen Threaded    $18.74 
Qty 2 		   050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II  	 $3.99 
Qty 2                     050-4041 Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint	 $3.99 
Qty 4 Tubes	   050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel	 $3.00 
Qty 4 Tubes	   050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black	 $3.00 
Qty 4 Tubes	   050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Nickel	 $3.00 
Qty 4 Tubes	   050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black	 $3.00
Qty 2 Amer - Cigar	   050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	 $9.19 
Qty 2 Amer - Cigar	   050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN	 $5.24 
Qty 2 Amer - Cigar	   050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN	 $5.99 
Qty 2 Amer - Cigar	   050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen	 $4.69 
Qty 2                     155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN	 $3.99 

This item is not on your list.  Not sure if there is a discount:

Qty 10 Cabretta Box 050-3100 Black Cabrerra Box  $3.75

Total kits/bush/box:  $550.06

Please PM with total.  I will be paying via Money Order.

Thanks again for all your hard work.


----------



## Houstonian

Here's my order...

(1) Amer - Cigar 050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $ 5.99 
(1) Amer - Cigar 050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $ 4.69 
(5) European 050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $ 4.76 
(1) Jr. Gentlemens 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $ 11.99 
(1) Jr. Gentlemens 050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $ 13.49 
(1) Jr. Gentlemens 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 9.38 
(1) Jr. Gentlemens 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 10.49 
(1) Jr. Retro 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $ 14.99 
(1) Jr. Stateman 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $ 18.74 
(1) 050-4041 Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint $ 3.99

Kits/Bushings $117.55
Cushion $1.18
Shipping $9.80
Insur. $2.60
Paypal $4.24
Total $135.37

According to the spreadsheet, I owed $1,200+, so I calculated it manually and came up with $135.37.  Let me know if you agree and send me your paypal info.

Thanks for your work in the group purchase,

Lee


----------



## jskeen

almost didn't read this post again today, would have hated to miss it.  I'm attaching the spreadsheet with my order, but the calc's didn't seem to work for me.  If you need me to I'll repost the order here manually.  

subtotal    $121.15
x1.01        $122.36
+shipping   $132.16  
+paypal     $136.43
+ins          $139.03

Please verify totals and send me your paypal info.

Thanks
James


----------



## PapaTim

*My first order*

Chris,
Here's what I'd like. Let me know your Paypal info for payment.

1 - Amer - Cigar 050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $ 5.99
1 - Amer - Cigar 050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $ 4.69
2 - KC Twist 050-0355 RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN $ 5.24 
2 - Twist 050-4060 BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN $ 3.26
5 - Twist 050-4168 CHROME TWIST $ 2.24

1 - 155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $ 3.99 
1 - 950-3230 3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS $ 3.99 

10 - 050-9005 Tubes for several kits $ 0.40 Tubes
4 - 050-9130 Father Sing Tubes $ 0.45 Tubes
10 - 050-9061 Cigar Tubes $ 0.50 Tubes

 Total of 11 kits, 2 bushings, 24 tubes

With the various fees I think that comes to $65.18 if my calculations are correct.

Thanks for putting this buy together.


----------



## VisExp

Chris, thank you very much for running this group buy.  I have attached the spreadsheet with my order.  

I will PM you with my Gift Certicate numbers and value.  If you could send me your Paypal address I will send you the remaining funds.


----------



## davinci27

Jeff fixed my attachment issue, So I've attached the xls now

Here's my order.  I tried to attach the spreadsheet, but the site said I was over my attachment quota.  Now I've got to figure out what to do with all the pictures I've attached. I added a couple of apprentice pens, can you please just verify my total and I'll Paypal the payment.  The spread sheet showed my total as  $189.39. 



Thanks
Ben

050-0371    RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP     $12.74     3
050-0373    RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP     $14.99     2
050-0376     RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN     $11.99     2
050-4168    CHROME TWIST     $2.24     5
486-0022    Gun Metal Gray/Chrome Apprentice Classica Pen Kit      $3.39     5
486-0017    Apprentice Roadster Pen Kit Chrome     $1.95     15
050-4148    Copper Jr Gentlemens II -Postable Cap Fountain     $9.75     1
050-4037    BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II       $3.99     1
486-2015    Busings For Roadster     $2.99     1
050-9159    Jr. Retro Tubes     $0.45     5
050-9005     Tubes for several kits      $0.40     10


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

Chris,

First off, thanks for doing this! It must take a special kind of altruistic masochist to go thru this and I'm glad there are a few of you in the world!

Here is my order using your spreadsheet. I think I double checked everything, but please review it for me. Please send me your paypal info for payment.

Thanks again,
Gregory of AppreciatingTheWork  Forest


----------



## jason_r

Chris-

I'll add another thank you for organizing this.

I've attached my order, please send me your paypal info.

Thanks


----------



## SteveH

Chris

Here is my order:

Jr. Gentlemens 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 12.74 - Qty 1

Jr. Gentlemens 050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 8.24 - Qty 1

Jr. Gentlemens 050-4108 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 11.24 - Qty 2

Jr. Gentlemens 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 9.38 - Qty 1

Jr. Gentlemens 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 10.49 - Qty 1

Jr. Retro 050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL $ 9.74 - Qty 1

Jr. Retro 050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $ 8.99 - Qty 1

Jr. Stateman 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $ 18.74 - Qty 1

050-9159 Jr. Retro Tubes $ 0.45 Tubes - Qty 3

Here is my SWAG at the totals:

Kit Subtotal		                 $102.15
Add 1%			                 $103.17
Add Shipping of $9.80	         $112.97
Add Insurance of $2.60	         $115.57
Add PayPal 3% + $0.31	         $119.36

Please check my math and let me know you PayPal Info

Thanks for doing this buy

Steve


----------



## hehndc

*group buy*

Chris:

I sent you an email but I am not sure you received it, so here's my order:

(2) 050-0371 rho jr gent
(2) 050-4156 ti jr gent
(2) 050-4177 bk ti jr gent
(10) 050-0391 rho patriot
(10) 050-2414 bk chrome patriot
(10) 050-4474 10K patriot
(1) 050-4443 patriot bushings

I will send cashiers check ($208.82).  Please confirm my math is correct.

Thanks for your hard work in this effort.

Best regards,

Steve


----------



## wolftat

Hi Chris, where do I send the spreadsheet to?  My winzip isn't working for some reason. Thanks


----------



## hilltopper46

Chris - thanks.  please email me your PayPal info, or I may be able to find it when I get home this evening.


			Final Total					 $161.81


----------



## wolftat

Chris, I think I have this figured out now.
Artist 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $ 6.38 ----4
Clicker 050-4021 Clicker - Black Titanium $ 6.74 ------2
Clicker 050-4023 Clicker - Chrome $ 5.99 ------5
Clicker Pencil 050-5021 Clicker Pencil - Black Titanium $ 5.99 ------3
Clicker Pencil 050-5023 Clicker Pencil - Chrome $ 5.81 -----5
Jr. Gentlemens 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $ 11.99-----2 
Jr. Gentlemens 050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $ 13.49 ------2
Jr. Gentlemens 050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $ 6.38 --------4
Jr. Gentlemens 050-5040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Pencil Kit $ 10.69------2
Patriot 050-0391 Rhodium Patriot $ 6.74 ------5
Statesman 050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $ 24.38 -----2
Toolbox 050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $ 5.99 ------5
Zen050-4427 10k Zen Pen $ 11.24--------5
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $ 3.99 ----1
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.99-----1 
050-4041 Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint $ 3.99 -----1
050-4439 Zen Bushings $ 3.99 -----1
050-4443 Patriot Bushings $ 3.99------1
050-4498 Bushings for Toolbox pencil $ 3.99------1 
050-9302 Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Black $ 2.50 Tubes------1
050-9304 Chameleon Pen Tubes European Black $ 2.75 Tubes-------1
050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black $ 3.00 Tubes-------1
050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black $ 3.00 Tubes--------1
050-9310 Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Black $ 3.50------1
I believe my total is $429.44, but not sure. I will send my Gift Cert. numbers when I get home later.


----------



## dennisg

Chris, here is my order.Let me know if the numbers are correct and I'll paypal tonight. Thanks, dennis

(4) Jr. Gentlemens 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 9.38 $37.54
(4) Jr. Gentlemens 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $ 11.99   (47.96)
(1) 050-4041 Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint    ($ 3.99)
(1) Jr. Stateman 050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen ($ 23.24)
Total 112.73 x 1.01 = 113.86
shipping                     $9.80
                             $123.66
paypal                     $    .31
                             $123.97
x 1.03       =            $127.69


----------



## tool-man

Thanks very much for doing this.
I understand that some items in my order will not qualify for a discount, and that the order will be held until items out of stock are received.

I would like to order-
Pen kits
1 ea --Aero 050-4125 AERO - BLACK TITANIUM w/ROSE GOLD ACCENT $ 8.24 Out
1 ea --Aero 050-4127 AERO - BLACK TITANIUM w/CHROME ACCENT $ 7.49 Out
2 ea --Amer - Classic 050-4201 Americana Classic $ 3.94
2 ea --Jr. Retro 050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL $ 9.74
2 ea --486-0017 Apprentice Roadster Pen Kit Chrome $2.25
2 ea --486-0016 Gun Metal Gray Apprentice Roadster Pen Kit $2.25
1 ea --050-4428  Black Titanium Zen Rollerball Pen Kit $11.24

Bushings and tubes
1 ea --486-2015 Roadster Bushings $ 2.99
1 ea --486-9015 replacement tubes Roadster
1 ea --050-1424 Aero Bushings $ 3.99 Out
1 ea --050-9023 Aero replacement tube $.50
1 ea --155-0405 Americana classic Set of Bushings $2.99
1 ea --050-9175 Americana classic  Replacement Tubes $0.40
1 ea --050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.99
1 ea --050-9159 Replacement Tubes Jr Retro $.45
1 ea --050-4439 Zen Bushings $ 3.99 
1 ea --050-9034 Replacement Tube for Zen Pen $.40
1 ea --050-9320 Nickel Pen Makers Choice 10 Inch Pen Tube $6.99

Send total and I will pay using Paypal.
Andy


----------



## kent4Him

1/7 Afternoon.  Just received word from CSUSA.  There is good news and bad news.  

The limited edition pens *are now available* for the quantity discount.  Let me know if you want to order any.  I'll post the price tomorrow.
The quantity discount on the apprentice pens do not work like the normal pens.  To receive the discount on a particular kit, you need to hit 50 pens on that kit.  We are not close on any of those kits.
They gave me the estimates on back orders which I will detail tomorrow.  Most kits are expected no later that March with some earier.  There is no expected date on the Chrome Zen pens.  I will be pulling them from the buy, adjusting totals for those that have not paid and I will refund those that have after the orders are shipped.  I prefer to handle all refunds at one time if possible


----------



## Druid

Hi Chris,

In the group buy thread you wrote:
The quantity discount on the apprentice pens do not work like the normal pens. To receive the discount on a particular kit, you need to hit 50 pens on that kit. We are not close on any of those kits. 

What is the discount for the apprentice pens when 50 is hit?

I purchased 30 of those kits, how far off are we?  I may consider placing an order for the additional kits needed to hit that mark if the discount is reasonable.

cheers


----------



## dovetail48

*My order and thank you*

Kent,

2-Clicker 050-4022 Clicker - 10K Gold $ 5.63 x2=11.26

2- Clicker 050-4023 Clicker - Chrome $ 5.99x2=11.98

6-Jr. Gentlemens 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 12.74 x6=76.44

2-Jr. Gentlemens 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 9.38 x2=18.76

2-Jr. Retro 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $ 14.99 x2=29.98

1- Jr. Stateman 050-2325 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen $ 23.99 

2- Jr. Stateman 050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $ 23.24 =46.48

2- Panache 050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $ 7.69 x2=15.38


1-050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $ 3.99 

1-050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.99 

155-4503 BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL $ 4.50 

Total from above:  $246.75
x1.01= $249.22
shipping:9.80

subtotal:  $259.02
subtract gift certif. $60.00

subtotal: $199.01
Paypal 199.01+.31=199.32x1.03= 205.30 

Grand total= $205.30

Let me know if this is correct.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Darley

JFeagans said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> In the group buy thread you wrote:
> The quantity discount on the apprentice pens do not work like the normal pens. To receive the discount on a particular kit, you need to hit 50 pens on that kit. We are not close on any of those kits.
> 
> What is the discount for the apprentice pens when 50 is hit?
> 
> I purchased *30 of those kits*, how far off are we?  I may consider placing an order for the additional kits needed to hit that mark if the discount is reasonable.
> 
> cheers



Chris say 50 of each kit and not a combination of Aprentice kit *s*
if I understand what he wrote.


----------



## RONB

*order  for group buy*

Here's my order.  Please send PayPal invoice to Akalways@aol.com (my wife)

1 - Gentlemens 050-4020 10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $ 10.49 
1 - Gentlemens 050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $ 10.88 
1 - Gentlemens 050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $ 16.49 
2 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 12.74 = 25.48
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 14.99 
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 8.24 
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-4108 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 11.24 
1 - Jr. Retro 050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL $ 9.74 
1 - Jr. Retro 050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $ 8.99 
1 - Jr. Retro 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $ 14.99 
1 - Jr. Retro 050-4624 JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN $ 14.24 
1 - Jr. Retro 050-4625 JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN $ 13.49 
1 - Jr. Retro 050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $ 18.74 
2 - Jr. Stateman 050-2329 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen Threaded $ 23.99 = 47.98
1 - Jr. Stateman 050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen Threaded $ 23.24  
1 - Panache 050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $ 7.69 
1 - Panache 050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $ 6.94 
1 - Zen050-4427 10k Zen Pen $ 11.24 
1 - 050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $ 3.99 
1 - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.99 
1 - 050-4439 Zen Bushings $ 3.99 
2 - 050-9017 Panache Tubes $ 0.50 Tubes = 1.00

20 kits
3 bushings
1 other

2.85 cushion 
288.06 total cost
9.30 shipping
5.55 insurance
305.76 kits + shipping
9.48 paypal charge
315.25 Final total 

Thanks!

Ron B.


----------



## Darley

Chris this is what I would like to order pen kits and no pen kit, I do understand that the no pen kit doesn’t attract the discount, if it’s not possible just let me know, Thanks for this GB, I know you are really busy now.


1 x 208-0090          13/16 Kaleidoscope forsterner drill bit                  $ 9.99
2 x 050-7000          Perfume Atomizer @ 6.99 each                          $ 13.98
3 x 050-9150         Perfume Atomizer replacement tube @ .50 each    $ 1.50
1 x 402-1000       Small Colored miniature birds                                $ 3.99
10 x 486-0016      Roadster pen kit                                              $ 22.50
1 x 486-2015       Roadster pen bushing                                        $ 2.99
4 x 050-5009       Artist Sketch pen kit chrome   @ 6.38 each          $ 25.52
1 x 050-5006      Artist Sketch pen kit bushing                               $ 3.99
2 x 050-5004      HB Replacement lead 5.6m/m @ 2.99 each             $ 5.98
4 x 050-9008     Artist Sketch pen kit replacement tube @.40 each   $ 1.60
5 x 002-0800     Perfume Vial 1/8oz @ .85 each                             $ 4.25


                                                                                                                  Total  $ 96.29
X 1.01                             $ 97.25

Shipping                          $ 9.80

      Total + shipping                         $ 107.05

Total + Paypal                             $ 110.58

Please let me know if every things is OK, I will PM you the person Address, Thanks for this GB Chris


----------



## COTK

Chris, 
  This is the firrst time I have joined a group buy, so please forgive any errors.
I would like to order 10Jr Gents 050-4106 @$8.24 and 2 chmelean JrGent/JrStatesman black @$3.00.
Let me know the total and your PayPal address.

 COTK


----------



## tsoares

I would like to add to my earlier buy order 

5: 006-0780 Triangle Pen Box $ 6.99

Thank you
ty soares


----------



## davinci27

kent4Him said:


> The quantity discount on the apprentice pens do not work like the normal pens.  To receive the discount on a particular kit, you need to hit 50 pens on that kit.  We are not close on any of those kits.



That's pretty much the exact opposite of what they told me.  Oh well it's only a few dollars difference for me so no matter.  If you _do_ manage to get the discount, you can donate the difference on my order to the IAP 

Ben


----------



## pynappel

*CSUSA Group buy*

Chris, below find my order:

4 x European 050-4120 TITANIUM EURO $ 5.63
4 x Jr. Gent 050-4157 TITANIUM JR GNT II ROLL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 9.38 

4 x 5.63 = 22.52
4 x 9.38 = 37.52
             -------
              60.04
x 1.01      60.64 
+ 9.80     70.44
+ 0.31     70.75
x 1.03     72.87 (final total)

PM sent via paypal.

Let me know if I missed anything.

Thxs again for doing the groupbuy !!


----------



## will

I would like to order the following items:

2 - Brokers 050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN $ 8.99 -   $17.98. 
2 - Brokers 050-4412 10K BROKERS PEN $ 5.99 –  $11.98
1 - r. Emperor 050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 37.49 - $37.49
1 - Jr. Emperor 050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 41.24 -    $41.24
1 - Jr. Emperor 050-4193 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 29.99 -  $29.99
1 - Jr. Emperor 050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 32.24 -  $32.24
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $12.74 - $12.74
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 12.74  - $12.74
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 14.99 – $14.99
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $ 11.99  - $11.99
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 9.38  - $9.38
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 9.38  - $9.38
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 13.49  - $13.49
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-4159 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 13.49 - $13.49
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-4177 BLACK TIT JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREAD END CAP $ 10.49  - $10.49
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-4178 BLACK TIT JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 10.49  - $10.49
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-4179 BLACK TITJR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 13.13 -$13.13
1 - Jr. Gentlemens 050-4180 BLACK TIT JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $ 13.13 -$13.13
1 - 050-4199 Jr. Emperor Bushings $ 3.99 1 ea  - $3.99
1 - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.99  - $3.99
1 - 050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $ 3.99  - $3.99

Merchandise total      $328.33
x1.01                        $331.61
Ship +$9.80               $341.41
Insurance +$5.55       $346.96
Gift Certificate - $260    $86.96
PayPal fee +$0.31       $87.27
PayPal x 1.03         $89.89

I will PM gift certificate numbers and amounts 

Bill
Baltimore


----------



## altaciii

Chris,
I would like to order the following. Please email me a total and a paypal address. I will send you an email to confirm. 

European 050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $ 4.76 x 5
European 050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $ 3.94 x 5
Jr. Emperor 050-4191 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $37.49 x1
Jr. Stateman 050-2330 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen $ 23.24 x 2

950-7200 European Letter opener bushings $ 2.99 x 1
050-0067 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN LETTER OPENER $ 8.24 x 1
050-9021 Jr Emperor Tubes $ 0.60 Tubes x 3
050-9061 Cigar Tubes $ 0.50 Tubes x 4

Please respond by email to altaciii@aol.com

Thanks 
Alex


----------



## redisland

Thanks for braving the coordination of this!  I hope I get all the calculations correct. Just let me know if I've made any error.  Here's what I'd like to order via Paypal:

(4) - Jr. Gentlemens 050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENT II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP @ $ 12.74 = 50.96
(1) - Jr. Gentlemens 050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENT PENCIL = $ 13.49  
(6) -Jr. Gentlemens 050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENT II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP @ $ 9.38  = 56.28
(1) - Jr. Stateman 050-2326 Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen = $ 23.24 
(1) - Jr. Stateman 050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen = $ 22.69 
(4) - Jr. Stateman 050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen @ $ 18.74 = $74.96
(2) - Panache 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL @ $ 11.24 = 22.48 
(2) - Artist 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL @ $ 6.38 = $12.76

Bushings:
(1) - 050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS = $ 3.99
(1) - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II = $ 3.99 
(1) - 050-4041 Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint = $ 3.99 
(1) - 050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL = $ 3.99

Other (Drill Bits & Accessories):
(1) - 075-1332 13/32" Drill Bit $ 6.99 
(2) - 050-9017 Panache Tubes @ $ 0.50 Tubes = 1.00
(4) - 050-9008 Artist Pencil Tubes  @ $ 0.40 Tubes = 1.60

Total # Kits = 21
Total # Bushings = 4 
Total # Other = 7

TOTAL COST x 1.19  = 291.81
SHIPPING  $9.80  = 301.61
PLUS PAYPAY (add .31 and multiply by 1.03)
= TOTAL $310.98

Please let me know if this is accurate - when you confirm the total I'll send the payment via paypal.

Thanks again for pulling this together!
Sharlene


----------



## ima_pseudonym

Here is my order. If anything is backordered I don't mind waiting on my entire order.
I'm a newbie here, so apologies in advance for any mistakes. I'll pay via paypal and will send you an email to get your paypal address, but if you would rather invoice just send me a pm or an email.

The order is cut and pasted from your spreadsheet.

Amer - Cigar        050-4063    BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN     $5.99      5    5
Amer - Cigar        050-4476    Chrome Cigar Pen     $4.69                   10    10
Jr. Gentlemens        050-4157    TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP     $9.38                                               3    3

        850-4151    JR. Statesman Accessory Kit     $14.99                   1    1

        750-4500    Accessory Kit for Cigar     $10.50                      1    1


            Total Number of Kits                18    18
            Total Number of Bushings            0    0
            Other Things                        2    2

        1.01    Cushion                     $1.29 
            Total Cost                         $130.48 

        9.3    Shipping                     $9.30 
        4.75    Insurance                    

            Kits + Shipping                     $141.07 

            Gift Certificates                    

            Paypal Charge                     $4.54 

            Final Total                         $145.61


----------



## angelofdeath

*CHRIS is the AWESOME for doing this...*

Chris, 

    Thank you so much for your coordination in doing this group buy....  I would like to order the following....which is copied straight from your spreadsheet.  Please pm me your paypal...so I can send the money.  Thanks again.

050-5009	CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.38 		 $8.50 	3	3
050-0371	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $12.74 		 $16.99 	5	5
050-4106	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $8.24 		 $10.99 	5	5
050-4156	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.38 		 $12.50 	2	2
050-4014	10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN	 $7.69 		 $10.25 	2	2
050-4015	BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $6.94 		 $9.25 	2	2
050-4016	RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $11.24 		 $14.99 	2	2
050-4426	Chrome Zen Pen	 $8.99 	Out	 $11.99 	2	2
050-4427	10K Zen Pen	 $11.24 		 $14.99 	2	2
050-4011	PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS	 $3.99 		 $3.99 	1	1
050-4037	BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II  	 $3.99 		 $3.99 	1	1
050-4439	Zen Bushings	 $3.99 		 $3.99 	1	1
050-5006	BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL	 $3.99 		 $3.99 	1	1
050-9017	Panache Tubes	 $0.50 		 $0.50 	2	2
050-9008 	Artist Pencil Tubes	 $0.40 		 $0.40 	2	2

Total Number of Kits				25	25
Total Number of Bushings				4	4
Other Things				4	4

Cushion					 $2.50 
Total Cost					 $252.76 

Shipping					 $9.30 
Insurance					 $6.50 

Kits + Shipping					 $271.06 

Gift Certificates					

Paypal Charge					 $8.44 

Final Total					 $279.50


----------



## kent4Him

JFeagans said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> In the group buy thread you wrote:
> The quantity discount on the apprentice pens do not work like the normal pens. To receive the discount on a particular kit, you need to hit 50 pens on that kit. We are not close on any of those kits.
> 
> What is the discount for the apprentice pens when 50 is hit?
> 
> I purchased 30 of those kits, how far off are we? I may consider placing an order for the additional kits needed to hit that mark if the discount is reasonable.
> 
> cheers


 
I am asking for further clarification on the Apprentice discount


----------



## Druid

No biggie Chris,
I honestly appreciate you organizing this group buy and understand the amount of your own personal time it takes to make this happen.  If you want, I can increase the number of Aero's that I have ordered until we hit the difference.  We can do whatever is easier for you, just PM or email me & let me know.

Thanks again

Jim


----------



## Chris Bar

Sent you an email with my request.  Not sure how or what I need to do now.  Respond via pm or email.  I will send a second email to confirm.


----------



## Al_T

Chris first thanks for doing this. It is appreciated. 

Here is my list

2-Jr. Gentlemens 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 12.74  Total 25.48

1-Jr. Gentlemens 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 9.38  Total 9.38

2-Jr. Gentlemens 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 10.49 Total 20.98

2-Gentlemens 050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $ 14.99  Total 29.98

2-Clicker 050-4021 Clicker - Black Titanium $ 6.74  Total 13.48

2-Patriot 050-0391 Rhodium Patriot $ 6.74 Total 13.48

1-050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.99  Total 3.99

1-050-4024 Set of bushings for Clicker pen $3.99  Total 3.99

1-850-0321 Accessory Kit for Statesman/Gentlemens Pen $ 19.75 

Subtotal $140.51
Shipping $9.80
Insurance $2.60
PayPal .31
Total with 1.03 Multiplier 157.81

Please check my math an send me your paypal info and I will get it to you. 

Thanks, 

Alan


----------



## kent4Him

Unless I've already contacted you, no more orders.


----------



## woody350ep

I'm still fine to send my payment tomorrow though, right?


----------



## kent4Him

Just so you know, I will be at the Milwaukee Woodworking show this weekend, so I won't be checking emails regularly.  I'll try to answer questions each night.


----------



## woody350ep

How bout the one I asked? 

EDIT: Nevermind, I got your email.


----------



## hebertjo

4 - Jr. Retro 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $ 14.99

Subtotal: 59.96
x 1.01: 60.56
Shipping: 9.80 (maybe lower due to small order?)
Paypal: 0.31
Paypal x1.03: 72.79 TOTAL

Thanks for putting on this group buy!

If you would, please check my math and PM me the total and PayPal info.

Thanks again,


----------



## toolcrazy

3 of Jr. Gentlemens 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $ 11.99
1 set - 050-4041 Bushings Jr Gent Pencil/Ballpoint $ 3.99 

Total $31.59 I think and I have Gift cert. of $10


----------



## Woodlvr

Chris is this closed for sure? Thank you.


----------



## kent4Him

Woodlvr said:


> Chris is this closed for sure? Thank you.


 
Yes, no more orders.


----------



## texasfootball21

Bummer, missed out on this one. That's what I get for waiting.


----------



## JerryS

I thought this was running until the 12th .


----------



## Darley

Chris I look at the listing and it's not written " paid " next to my name could you tel me if you receive my Paypal? Thanks


----------



## W3DRM

Chris,

I see the 050-2331 Jr Statesman II Fountain Pen Rhodium/Black Titan. is now listed as being _IN STOCK_.

NOTE:
Some of the other items are also now listed as being IN STOCK. They are as follows:

050-5008  BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL
050-4408  10K FOUNTAIN PEN
050-0374  RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP


----------



## woody350ep

Darley - I don't know when you paid, but I know he is out of town.  He left sometime Friday I believe.  So, maybe its just not updated yet for those.  I sent mine on friday and got my verification from Paypal too.  So, I would wait till late tomorrow or Monday to see if he updates it then.


----------



## kent4Him

The order went in early this morning. I'm still waiting on a few payments and checks. I will let you know on the ETA as far as when the shipment should arrive here.

Still waiting on payments from:

ima_pseudonym 
Munsterlander


----------



## amosfella

Out of curiosity, did you ask if there were better prices for orders of over 500 pen kits??  I believe you had to ask for that, not expect it to be given to you.
I'd be interested to know what they said.


----------



## kent4Him

amosfella said:


> Out of curiosity, did you ask if there were better prices for orders of over 500 pen kits?? I believe you had to ask for that, not expect it to be given to you.
> I'd be interested to know what they said.


 
People have asked recently and have been told no.


----------



## kent4Him

They finished processing the order into the system yesterday at about 3:45 Central Time.  The backorders are the Aero's(like we expected) and the 13/32" drill bit.  Not bad considering the size and number of different items in the order.  I will let you know when I get the shipping notification and the ETA to me.

Please remember that once I get the shipment, it will be a couple of days before the first boxes go out.  There is sorting, order validation and then the splitting up of the kits.


----------



## kent4Him

I received notice that 3 packages totaling 117.7 lb are on their way and are scheduled to be here on 1/20.


----------



## Daniel

Chris, 117 lbs of pen kits to sort? Wish I could be there to give you a hand. that is a massive amount of sorting.


----------



## Munsterlander

kent4Him said:


> The order went in early this morning. I'm still waiting on a few payments and checks. I will let you know on the ETA as far as when the shipment should arrive here.
> 
> Still waiting on payments from:
> 
> ima_pseudonym
> Munsterlander



Chris - I haven't looked at the forum in over a week and just saw this - I did my paypal immediately after our PM exchange about the Zens, would have been last Thursday the 8th or maybe Friday the 9th - then we traded notes about the incorrect shipping address that went to you on my paypal payment.  This was posted on the 13th.  Are you still showing me as not yet having paid?


----------



## kent4Him

Daniel said:


> Chris, 117 lbs of pen kits to sort? Wish I could be there to give you a hand. that is a massive amount of sorting.


 

That sounds like a great idea.  Everyone, stop buy, help sort and take your stuff with you. :biggrin:


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

Did ya hear that, everyone??? Party at Kent's place!!! Beer's on him!

Woohoo!!!




Gregory of AlwaysLookinForAnExcuseToLeaveMissouri  Forest


----------



## kent4Him

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Did ya hear that, everyone??? Party at Kent's place!!! Beer's on him!
> 
> Woohoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregory of AlwaysLookinForAnExcuseToLeaveMissouri Forest


 
If I don't have to pay for shipping, the amount you all sent in could buy a lot of beer.


----------



## Russianwolf

Hey Kent,
    Who is thius "Me" person that still hasn't paid? I think he should be banned form participating in future buys run by you if this guys can't make  timely payment. :biggrin:


----------



## kent4Him

Russianwolf said:


> Hey Kent,
> Who is thius "Me" person that still hasn't paid? I think he should be banned form participating in future buys run by you if this guys can't make timely payment. :biggrin:


 
No.  He's the only one that comes over and helps me sort and ship the order.   I pay for his order, but he does most of the work.  He doesn't get the kits until I pay for them.


----------



## kent4Him

Just checked with UPS.  The shipment arrives today.  Unfortunately, I won't be around tonight to start sorting.  That will start tomorrow night.


----------



## kent4Him

All the kits I received on Tuesday are sorted and are ready to be separated.  I am also receiving one of the back orders today.  There were some small problems with the initial shipment(4 items), but CSUSA is sending the correct kits.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

kent4Him said:


> All the kits I received on Tuesday are sorted and are ready to be separated. I am also receiving one of the back orders today. There were some small problems with the initial shipment(4 items), but CSUSA is sending the correct kits.


 

Dibs on buying extra stuff no one ordered!!!!!



(after that "me" guy gets his, of course...)


----------



## kent4Him

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Dibs on buying extra stuff no one ordered!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (after that "me" guy gets his, of course...)


 
They are having me ship it back.:frown:


----------



## kent4Him

We'll, after 3 hours of distributing kits, I'm just past the Jr's.  That more than 75% through the kits.  I'll have the first boxes go out on Monday.  The box that arrived yesterday was not backorders.  It was stuff I ordered when I worked at the wood show a few weekends ago.


----------



## VisExp

Thanks very much for all your hard work Chris as well as the frequent updates.


----------



## woody350ep

Yeah, I appreciate the updates too, and all the hard work.  I can only hope my box goes out Monday:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kent4Him

13 boxes going out today.  Basically it is those that didn't have bushings that had complete orders.  I will finish the Bushings tonight.  I had a busy weekend.  So a good portion will be ready for tomorrow.  I am expecting a shipment on the 29th from CSUSA.  Here is the list of today's lucky contestants.  Thanks for playing.

drferry
OKLAHOMAN
mrburls
Daniel
DonWood
JonPiper
Edgerton
chris99210
VisExp
SteveH
COTK
pynappel
ChrisBar


----------



## kent4Him

16 more are going out today.  Here is the list:

Russianwolf
W3DRM
WriteRev
hehndc
houstonian
jskeen
PapaTim
jason_r
dennisg
dovetail48
RONB
will
altaciii
ima_pseudonym 
angelofdeath
Wilhite - if I get your address before 2:30 central time

Tony, your order is finished.  Let me know when and where you want the pick up.

The following are waiting on backorders:

AL_T - Black Titanium Clicker & Stateman Accessory Kit
Darley - Gun Metal Roadster
ddompkowski - Artist Pencil
gomeral - Black Titanium Clicker 
Greg O'Sherwood - Black Titanium Clicker 
Hazard - 35/64" drill bit
jfeagans - Aero's, Black Titanium Clicker 
Jim Smith - Black Titanium Clicker 
JTtheclockman - Aero's
Killerbeez - Cabretta Boxes
Munsterlander - Aero's
RDH79 - Artist Pencils
Reddisland - Rhodium Panache
stolicky - Aero's
Toolman - Aero's, Gun Metal Roadsters
tsoares - Black Titanium Clicker 
Wolftat - Black Titanium Clicker , toolbox pencil
woody350ep - Black Titanium Clicker 

I expect the Black Titanium Clicker, Roadster and  Cabretta boxes on Thrusday along with some other part of the backorders.  I'll let you know what comes in.


----------



## Russianwolf

(rubs hands together greedily) Soon, my precious, soon.


:biggrin:


and I didn't even like the lord of the rings.


----------



## woody350ep

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.  All the same, it doesn't really matter to me


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

Russianwolf said:


> and I didn't even like the lord of the rings.


 

Me neither, people dancing in a straight line are no good unless they're the Rockettes.


Gregory of JustKiddinIKnowTheReference-Dance/Rings  Forest

(wow, I can actually hear the booing)


----------



## rjwolfe3

Boooo

lol


----------



## angelofdeath

OHH YEAH!!!...now for me to get home and utilize...that is the key...looks like they are keeping me an extra week with the elections going on the 31st.  Crazy stuff...ohh well.  Thanks for keeping us all informed.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Chris, you are a glutton for punishment but we all appreciate your efforts, I haven't forgot the 6 cents. I received a box today haven't opened it yet but sure its all there.


----------



## DonWood

*Order Received*

Hi Chris:

My order arrived today safe and sound.  Thanks so much for handling this group buy for us.  I can't imagine how much work it was!

Don Wood


----------



## VisExp

Chris, I received my box of kits today.  Used one of them in a pen already :biggrin:  Thank you very much for the time and effort you put into this group buy.


----------



## GoodTurns

Chris,
package received and all appears in order.  ManyThanks again for running a smooth buy!
JOn


----------



## PapaTim

Chris,
Received my package today. Thanks for all the hard work involved in this.


----------



## kent4Him

I received two boxes yesterday, but we still have backordered items.  We received the rest of the cabretta boxes, the gun metal roadsters, artist pencils, toolbox pencils and some of the aero's.  Still waiting on a few items like the black titanium clickers, the aero bushings, some aeros and the drill bit.  I'll distribute what came in this afternoon and send those orders out that are complete.  I will give a detailed account on who is still waiting on what on Monday.


----------



## WriteRev

Chris,

My package arrived safely. Thanks again for all the work. I appreciate it.

Steve


----------



## Daniel

Chris, Not sure if I e-mailed you or not but I got my package the day before yesterday. now to find some time away from 50 cal bullets long enough to make my Secret Santa pen that everyone had a part in deciding what it should be.


----------



## chris99210

Chris,
Received my order yesterday and everything looks great.  Thanks for doing this.
Chris


----------



## keithkarl2007

was looking through csusa's site, what exactly is included in a kit accessory pack, just the drill bits, bushings and spare tube???????


----------



## W3DRM

Chris,

Package arrived today. Everything was exactly as ordered. Thanks again for doing this group order.


----------



## W3DRM

keithkarl2007 said:


> was looking through csusa's site, what exactly is included in a kit accessory pack, just the drill bits, bushings and spare tube???????


 

If you enter in the CSUSA part number in the search box for the kit accessory pack, it will give you a breakdown of what it contains.


----------



## Russianwolf

Mine arrive safe and sound today.....:biggrin:


----------



## kent4Him

keithkarl2007 said:


> was looking through csusa's site, what exactly is included in a kit accessory pack, just the drill bits, bushings and spare tube???????


 
The drill bits and bushings.  It usually saves you a dollar over buying them seperately.


----------



## kent4Him

Sorry, I haven't been around since Thursday.  The two packages on Thursday only helped a little.  The following are going out today:

Darley
Ddompkoski
RDH79
Resdisland
Stolicky

I need a bigger box for Killerbeez.  The Cabretta's take up too much room.

We are still waiting on two of the Aero types and their bushings, the black titanium clickers, Stateman accessory kit and the 35/64 drill bit.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

kent4Him said:


> We are still waiting on two of the Aero types and their bushings, the black titanium clickers, Stateman accessory kit and the 35/64 drill bit.


 

*--Carly Simon soundtrack on--*

We can never know about the days to come
But we think about them anyway
And I wonder if Im really with you now
Or just chasing after some finer day.

Anticipation, anticipation
Is making me late
Is keeping me waiting

And I tell you how easy it is to be with you
And how right your arms feel around me.
Bit I rehearsed those words just late last night
When I was thinking about how right tonight might be.

Anticipation, anticipation
Is making me late
Is keeping me waiting

And tomorrow we might not be together
Im no prophet, I dont know natures way
So Ill try to see into your eyes right now
And stay right here, cause these are the good old days

*--Carly Simon sountrack off--*

:biggrin:Just messin' around! I am not in a hurry at all, too much going on right now to even visit my lathe and pet it fondly...

Gregory of SpinningOnTheInside  Forest


----------



## kent4Him

There seems to be some confusion on the Titanium Jr. Gents.  This came up last group buy and again on this one.  The titanium Jr. Gent, unless stated otherwise, are Gold Titanium.  Some have ordered them thinking they were getting black titanium.


----------



## kent4Him

Killerbeez is going out today.  Wolftat, your's went out yesterday.  No word yet on when the other back orders should be here.  The original date on the Aeros was 3/1.


----------



## gomeral

kent4Him said:


> No word yet on when the other back orders should be here.



Waaaaaahh!!!!  :crying:




daniel


----------



## RHunter

Chris,

Package arrived last night, thank you for organizing this!

Now I just have to find some time to do some turning!  I may have to skip some items on the ol' Job Jar list this weekend :wink:


----------



## killer-beez

YEA!!!  tee hee.  I feel so gitty now...





kent4Him said:


> Killerbeez is going out today.  Wolftat, your's went out yesterday.  No word yet on when the other back orders should be here.  The original date on the Aeros was 3/1.


----------



## jttheclockman

Oh my 3/1 just to get them in. I have to order some kits from someone else in the mean time. Going to go into withdrawl here. Thanks for the update.


----------



## hazard

Waiting on a drill bit that I could go to ACE and get.  Oh well that is the way it goes.  Thanks for doing all the work on this

Chris


----------



## stolicky

My package arrived yesterday.  It all looks good.

Thank you very much; especially for waiting on the back ordered pieces.


----------



## killer-beez

My package arrived today and everything looks GREAT!!!  Three cheers for engineering this group buy.


----------



## kent4Him

Just received word from CSUSA.  The remaining items are expected at the end of March.  I have a feeling that many of you do not want to wait that long.  If you would like for me to drop the pieces that are holding your order up, let me know and I will ship your stuff.  I will then refund you the difference and reduce the items that are backordered.  Just let me know and I will have your order out in the next couple of days.


----------



## jttheclockman

Can we get what you have and then just pay shipping again when you get the rest of the stuff in????  As I uderstand it now we have paid for everything if it all came in????  We owe you nothing???  Can not wait till the end of March for a few kits. Maybe you can send us a statement as to what we are still waiting for. Thanks.


----------



## Pen Maker

Okay, weathers nice, I'm ready to turn my first. I'd like to order one OAK blank and one blue anodized slimline kit. Need it by Saturday, can you do it for three bucks or less?


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

kent4Him said:


> Just received word from CSUSA. The remaining items are expected at the end of March. I have a feeling that many of you do not want to wait that long. If you would like for me to drop the pieces that are holding your order up, let me know and I will ship your stuff. I will then refund you the difference and reduce the items that are backordered. Just let me know and I will have your order out in the next couple of days.


 

Can you tell me what is not in that I ordered? Was it just the click pens (and how many)?

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## tool-man

I guess the hold up for me is the Aero kits.  But whatever it is - yes drop them and send what you have.  

I sure this is a real pain - thanks very much for doing this group buy.

Andy


kent4Him said:


> Just received word from CSUSA.  The remaining items are expected at the end of March.  I have a feeling that many of you do not want to wait that long.  If you would like for me to drop the pieces that are holding your order up, let me know and I will ship your stuff.  I will then refund you the difference and reduce the items that are backordered.  Just let me know and I will have your order out in the next couple of days.


----------



## hazard

I think the drill bit for the Imperial pen is my hold up.  You can drop that from the order and ship me everything else.  If there are other things that I ordered that are on back order let me know.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## woody350ep

I am with Greg.  Is it the aero holding stuff up?  Or are the clickers backordered too?  I think you said at one point that the black Ti were b/o.  I think I had ordered 2 of those.  if that is holding me up, I will take refund and shipment and get my clickers from laulau.  Let me know, thanks


----------



## Al_T

Chris, what is the Holdup on mine? Is it the Statesmen accessory pk. or the clickers. If it is those just let me know I will drop them and see if I can get them later. Just let me know. 

Thanks, 


Alan


----------



## gomeral

Chris,

Is it the _*JR*_ Statesmen accessory kit that is backordered, or just the Statesmen kit?  I guess I'm trying to figure out what of mine is backordered (BlkTi Clickers, I know) - I'm inclined to cancel, but have plenty to keep me busy at the moment, so may just hold out a while longer...


daniel


----------



## hazard

I received my order today.  Thanks again
Chris


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

Aaargghhh!
I went to b-fast yesterday, came back, and there was a note on my door. I wish my deliveryman would just leave it...
Now I gotta wait until I can go by the USPS to pick it up monday...bummer.

Oh well, the good news is that I'll have it all tomorow night to play with!!!


----------



## jttheclockman

Chris

Just wanted to let you know I got the package today and whenever the other stuff comes in just let me know and I will send money for shipping. Thanks for the effort in this buy.


----------



## tsoares

*anymore updates?*

hello,  last i heard backordered items were due in the end of march.  jus checking if you have heard something new yet.

thanks

-ty


----------



## Munsterlander

at least CSUSA is now showing the aeros as in stock...


----------



## jttheclockman

That is funny because I was just thinking the same thing. How about it Chris???  Any word???


----------



## paul martineau

Does anyone know if this group purchase will happen again?

Thank you,

Paul


----------



## arw01

I might be able to jump in too at the end of the month


----------



## kent4Him

Well guys.  I think it is finally over.  Boy, I hate backorders.  If you are still waiting on a refund, let me know.  I think I have them all.


----------



## jttheclockman

Chris

Job well done and it was much appreciated. I know that could not have been alot of fun. The thing is with these group buys it gives us a chance to try some of the more expensive kits and to take advantage of abit of a savings. It does help. Thanks again.


----------



## GoodTurns

kent4Him said:


> Boy, I hate backorders.



thus my conditions!  glad you have made it back to daylight!


----------

